# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat kan je doen als een schoolopleiding psychisch te zwaar is voor je?

## jo0dje

Vanaf juni dit jaar woon ik weer volledig thuis naar 5 jaar "opnames" in psygiatrische inrichtingen, door depressie. Daardoor heb ik een heel stuk van mijn leven "gemist" en veel contacten kwijt geraakt. Dus ik wil nu heel graag opnieuw beginnen, door met school te starten, sociale contacten opbouwen en dat soort belangrijke dingen in het leven. Heb me ook opgegeven voor een schoolopleiding, maar ik doe de opleiding nu net 2 weken, en helaas moet ik er nu alweer mee stoppen doordat het psygisch te zwaar is, ben mezelf weer gaan sneiden, zie het leven heel somber in met gedachtes aan de dood en die dingen. Nu zitten hulpverleners te denken aan bijv. een NTI studie dat is in deeltijd, dus het is een optie, alleen zit je dan wel weer met het stukje sociale contacten. Heeft iemand een idee of er bijv. een school is voor mensen die niet het volledige schoolritme aankunnen maar toch graag naar school willen? Of een andere tip?

Alvast erg bedankt voor de reactie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo jo0dje,

Je zou misschien een avondopleiding of een deeltijd (parttime) studie kunnen volgen?!
Wat voor opleiding wil je doen en MBO, HBO of Universiteit?
http://www.isbw.nl/ heeft bol (deeltijd) opleidingen in de avond in Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Zwolle, Eindhoven en Utrecht.
www.schoevers.nl heeft deeltijd mbo en hbo opleidingen waarbij je of overdag of 's avonds naar school kan.
www.scheidegger.nl heeft deeltijd mbo opleidingen in de avond maar deze moet je zelf bekostigen, geen stufi en geen stage. 
Bji de Open Universiteit (ou.nl) kun je vakken volgen in je eigen tempo, daarna practica dagen volgen voor je vak en uiteindelijk stage lopen en scriptie maken, maar moet je zelf bekostigen.
De meeste MBO en HBO instellingen geven ook wel deeltijd MBO of HBO, maar hoe dat precies zit verschilt per instelling.
Misschien kan je op jou school vragen of ze de opleiding die je nu volgt in deeltijd hebben en hoe dat precies werkt?
Heel veel succes met het vinden van een goede oplossing om toch een opleiding te doen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo jo0dje,
Ben je inmiddels al wat wijzer geworden?

----------

